# Starting A Satellite TV providers company



## mike232 (Jun 4, 2014)

Good day ,I am new here ,But i am writing from African ,I will like to start a Satellite TV providers company here in African ,I will like to know the best way i go about it , I will like to have cable for Internet service for mobile phone and PC ,I have a good relationship with my bank ,any advice will be greatly appreciated,we can talk over skype ,text or email or here ,I am waiting ,Thanks


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Although I'm not trying to rain on your parade, I do want to be realistic in your expectations. 

I can pretty much guarantee that if you truly mean that you wish to startup a provider company offering services ranging from TV, phone & internet services; you simply could NOT have the capital to doo it no matter what you relationship with your bank is (unless you have a "Bill Gates" type income level.

I'm not trying to be demeaning in any fashion; however the capital needed along with the technology plan to design, build and launch satellites, provide staff and build uplink centers, research & develop a dvb or dbs platform, make relationships with and sign contracts for each channel provider etc. are well beyond 1 persons financial means especially if they are asking in this type of fashion in this particular arena.


Now if your just trying to startup an installation company or franchise to sell an existing companies services that's a more realistic goal/endevour. You would need to contact the company in question and ask about any franchise opportunities that they may offer. They will usually have some sort of packet including initial buy in costs as well as signage/branding and monthly or quarterly costs for minimum product ordering etc. Based on what you find out from that, you would seek a financial advisor, an attorney and a cpa to start yourself on the way to making a business pan, incorporating your business, finding a location for a retail outlet, etc.....All of which you would bring to the bank for backing funding based on your credit and relationship with your institution.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> I can pretty much guarantee that if you truly mean that you wish to startup a provider company offering services ranging from TV, phone & internet services; you simply could NOT have the capital to doo it no matter what you relationship with your bank is (unless you have a "Bill Gates" type income level.


I'd be willing to bet that what is required of a TV provider in Africa is much less involved than what is expected in the US. At the same time, the revenues would likely be a lot less.

The TS would probably be well served to do this project as a joint venture with someone who knows the ropes and who to talk to. There aren't many small players in the satellite TV marketplace.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My advice: Seek local assistance. Our site focuses on TV services in the US, not Africa. While I'm sure there are people here who understand international satellite licensing issues your best bet is to find local experts who know how to operate a company in your country and how your country licenses satellite service.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

local experts in Ngeria, a capital of Internet scammers ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If you want I can give you my email address and such information so that we can discuss this in more detail... lol but you must promised me I can get a cut of the deal.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

